# ks hunters?



## kuck33 (Dec 27, 2004)

is there any body here from kansas?


----------



## Basshole (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm originally from Kansas, now in Missouri. I still do a lot of hunting and fishing in Kansas though.


----------

